# Lipoburn review: X_muscle



## x_muscle (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi all
Im testing Lipoburn from legal gear in 30 days period. 

*Lipoburn ingredients*:

DHEA, 
Yohimbine
Caffeine
Octopamine 
Nicotinic Acid
Synephrine
Acetyl-L-Carnitine

I started testing it today on  my abs and love handels. Im using 4 pumps on morning and 4 pumps on night. My first impression, the smell of of lipoburn is mix alcohol with  citrus smell, not strong smell but not bad. I applied it on my abs and I noticed that it dries quickly is couple of seconds only!! I will keep you all updated as test the product.

*My status before using lipoburn* :
5,6
178 lb down from 195 at 21%bf
13.2 % BF according to my caliper.

*My workout program*:

Mon: chest \ triceps + 20 min cardio
Tu: OFF
Wed: biceps \ back +20 min cardio
Th: legs \ traps + 20 min cardio
Fri: OFF
Sat: 30 min morning cardio \ stretch \ ABS
Sun: 30 min morning cardio \ calfs

_*My diet*_:


Meal 1: protein shake ( 38g protein+1 cup of oat meal)

Meal 2: 1 meat patty + 1 slice of cheese + 2 slice of brown toast

Meal 3: 2 fruit servings ( usually apples)

Meal 4: protein shake ( 38g protein+1 cup of oat meal) Post work out

Meal 5: 38 gram protein shake

Meal 6: cup of skimmed milk



*Calories Eaten Today * 
source grams 

Total: 2071 cals 
Fat: 38 338 17% 
Sat: 2 19 1% 
Poly: 5 44 2% 
Mono: 3 31 2% 
Carbs: 202 712 37% 
Fiber: 24 0 0% 
Protein: 222 886 46% 
Alcohol: 0 0 0% 

*Supplement im using*:

3 g fish oil
Multi-vitamin
Whey protein
10mg M1T
500mg 4-ad
NYC stack
Guggle


_Note_: Im reporting this review on BB.com and Iron-mag board


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool.  Good luck.


----------



## x_muscle (Aug 10, 2004)

OK an update guys, i applied my second application yesterday and here what i noticed: first my skin turned pink/ redish after my application. my skin is very very very sensitive comparing to normal people. im not sure, but i think thas because the capiscam. the redness went away after 10 minutes. I didnt feel any burn at all, but i cuold sense the presence of the capiscam. i tried a capsicam cream before ant it realy burn, but lipoburn dosent have that burning. I also started itching on the places of the application. i woked up and i flet that and i think because the weather is hot and i sweat. i will take a shower and i will start new application then update.
my measurment/status still the same.


----------

